# HGTV Dream House- Stowe, Vt



## Anklebiter (Dec 25, 2010)

HGTV is giving one lucky viewer the chance to win a modern, alpine lodge in picturesque Stowe, Vermont. This location is four seasons of total adventure - think summer camp meets Adirondack retreat with tons of 5-star luxury. The winner of the 15th HGTV Dream Home 2011 grand prize package will also win a 2011 GMC Acadia Denali, five hundred thousand dollars in cash AND every single item in the house. All it takes is one step inside and you'll be ready to move right in!

Start entering for the contest on January 1st.

If someone from Alpinezone wins, can I come for a visit?


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2010)

I saw that last week and chose to ignore it.  I'd be happy with a little heated shack somewhere.  I spend so little time inside when I'm in the mountains (any season) save for sleeping and eating, that it would all be lost on me.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 25, 2010)

billski said:


> I saw that last week and chose to ignore it.  I'd be happy with a little heated shack somewhere.  I spend so little time inside when I'm in the mountains (any season) save for sleeping and eating, that it would all be lost on me.


Be practical about the matter! You could flip the house and buy yourself a small cabin in the woods and have skiing paid for the rest of your life and then some!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Be practical about the matter! You could flip the house and buy yourself a small cabin in the woods and have skiing paid for the rest of your life and then some!



Yeah, who needs $500,000 anyway .... :smash:

Hell, turn it into a rental house and get an income from it. I see a nice small ski/lake house for me in NE and a condo at Snowbird ...


----------



## crank (Dec 25, 2010)

I was involved with a H&G house give away sweepstakes years ago, before they had their own cable network.  They expect the winner you to take cash and will have a figure in mind.  Or you can take the house...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2010)

My wife promises me she is going to win this for me.


----------



## moon (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, we can't all have a heated little shack. A luxury home at Stowe is a nice consolation.


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Be practical about the matter! You could flip the house and buy yourself a small cabin in the woods and have skiing paid for the rest of your life and then some!



That's what we would do. Sell the dream house and pay the taxes. Sell my house and move to the mountains. Buy a small beach condo for the wife and invest the rest.


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, who needs $500,000 anyway .... :smash:
> 
> Hell, turn it into a rental house and get an income from it. I see a nice small ski/lake house for me in NE and a condo at Snowbird ...



:lol:


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> My wife promises me she is going to win this for me.



Good luck


----------



## bigbog (Dec 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> My wife promises me she is going to win this for me.


Now that's a prize worth getting, especially in ski country.  
The last several have been won by friggin' Floridian landlords who spend their days surfin' the Web and running AR....would be great to at least see this place won by someone who'd appreciate...not only the house, but the territory...
Thanks for letting us know AB....I'd almost forgotten this annual event....
$.01


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 26, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Now that's a prize worth getting, especially in ski country.
> The last several have been won by friggin' Floridian landlords who spend their days surfin' the Web and running AR....would be great to at least see this place won by someone who'd appreciate...not only the house, but the territory...
> Thanks for letting us know AB....I'd almost forgotten this annual event....
> $.01



Good luck


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lucy Van Pelt*: I know how you feel about all this Christmas business, getting depressed  and all that. It happens to me every year. I never get what I really  want. I always get a lot of stupid toys or a bicycle or clothes or  something like that.  
*Charlie Brown*: What is it you want?  
*Lucy Van Pelt*: Real estate.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Anklebiter said:


> If someone from Alpinezone wins, can I come for a visit?



No.


----------



## ski220 (Dec 26, 2010)

billski said:


> I saw that last week and chose to ignore it.  I'd be happy with a little heated shack somewhere.  I spend so little time inside when I'm in the mountains (any season) save for sleeping and eating, that it would all be lost on me.



I'll take it!

How does one enter said contest?


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 26, 2010)

ski220 said:


> I'll take it!
> 
> How does one enter said contest?



Go to HGTV.com on Jan 1st. You can register once a day.


----------



## BLESS (Dec 27, 2010)

too modern for my tastes...I think they missed the boat on this one.  Granted, I would love to win it and its beautiful.  Just not my taste in a home.


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 27, 2010)

Grand Prize Winner will have the option of receiving $650,000 in cash in addition to the $500,000 cash prize and automobile mentioned above for a total ARV of $1,201,120.


----------



## Ice Queen (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry, everyone, I'm going to win it. But I will invite you all over! I looked at the plans online, it looks like there's a separate "ski dorm" type area down below with its own kitchen and big bathroom. So I can stay up in the main part of the house and you crazies can go nuts downstairs. I guess you can come up too if you're not too crazy. Or if you're not too crazy too late....


----------



## bigbog (Dec 28, 2010)

aveski2000 said:


> Grand Prize Winner will have the option of receiving $650,000 in cash in addition to the $500,000 cash prize and automobile mentioned above for a total ARV of $1,201,120.


Yeah...that's the idea.  I think one could do pretty well with those amounts.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 28, 2010)

The question is ... is it slope side?


----------



## drewfidelic (Dec 28, 2010)

When *I* win, you're all welcome to come by and stay*

*based on availability and the quality of your bribes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 31, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> The question is ... is it slope side?



Spruce peak.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2010)

I could drive 5 hours each way every weekend instead of 2.5 hours for that!


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 1, 2011)

Contest is OPEN


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

*The lucky winners of the home will have to relocate in Stowe, Vermont.*

According to this

"The lucky winners of the home will have to relocate in Stowe, Vermont."


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 1, 2011)

billski said:


> According to this
> 
> "The lucky winners of the home will have to relocate in Stowe, Vermont."



I see that in the article...but it doesn't say why.  Not that I would mind.  Will have to read the fine print of the rules.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll worry about what to do with it after we win it.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 2, 2011)

billski said:


> According to this
> 
> "The lucky winners of the home will have to relocate in Stowe, Vermont."



Unless, I missed it in he rules page on the hgtv website. I didn't see where you have to make the Dream Home your primary residence. 

I did see this, "Prize cannot be transferred, substituted or redeemed for cash except at Main Sponsor's sole discretion". So, does that mean if you decide on the house ($2 million) over the cash ($1,2 million), you can't turn around in a year or so and sell it? If that's the case, I'll take the cash.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> Unless, I missed it in he rules page on the hgtv website. I didn't see where you have to make the Dream Home your primary residence.
> 
> I did see this, "Prize cannot be transferred, substituted or redeemed for cash except at Main Sponsor's sole discretion". So, does that mean if you decide on the house ($2 million) over the cash ($1,2 million), you can't turn around in a year or so and sell it? If that's the case, I'll take the cash.



That doesn't mean squat after they hand over the title. Besides, you'll have $500,000 to retain an attorney.

I like the house. It's all scotch upstairs and kegger below. I'd keep it and rent it out to pay for the taxes. I certainly wouldn't want to live there year round in hoity toity land of Spruce Mountain estates whatever there in Stowe... besides it doesn't even have a garage. Chandeliers in a two car "car barn" and not even enough space for a workbench?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 3, 2011)

Watched the show about the house on HGTV last night.Not exactly my cup of tea but who cares?With a Denali and $500,000 thrown in I could make the sacrifice.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 3, 2011)

Best fine print in the contest rules....

"Main Sponsor reserves the right to conduct a background check on any potential Grand Prize Winner and reserves the right in its sole discretion to disqualify any person based on such background check if Main Sponsor determines in its sole discretion that awarding the prize to such potential Grand Prize Winner might reflect negatively on Main Sponsor or any of the Participating Product Sponsors."


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Best fine print in the contest rules....
> 
> "Main Sponsor reserves the right to conduct a background check on any potential Grand Prize Winner and reserves the right in its sole discretion to disqualify any person based on such background check if Main Sponsor determines in its sole discretion that awarding the prize to such potential Grand Prize Winner might reflect negatively on Main Sponsor or any of the Participating Product Sponsors."



So about a year ago, if Michael Vick won, he'd be SOL.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

assuming in pass the background check you will all be invited to stay at my new home for some awesome spring skiing this year.


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 3, 2011)

Slackers.  I'm winning the 330 million Megamillions tomorrow night, buying Stowe, and making it my own private mountain - ala Cartman and the amusement park on South Park.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> Unless, I missed it in he rules page on the hgtv website. I didn't see where you have to make the Dream Home your primary residence.



I also read the rules and did not see that mentioned.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> Unless, I missed it in he rules page on the hgtv website. I didn't see where you have to make the Dream Home your primary residence.
> 
> I did see this, "Prize cannot be transferred, substituted or redeemed for cash except at Main Sponsor's sole discretion". So, does that mean if you decide on the house ($2 million) over the cash ($1,2 million), you can't turn around in a year or so and sell it? If that's the case, I'll take the cash.





jimmywilson69 said:


> I also read the rules and did not see that mentioned.



just in case HGTV is reading this forum i wanted to let them know i have no problem moving my primary residence to Stowe.  I will miss my family but they can come visit me on weekends.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife said we can move to stowe as well, she just isn't going to be a teacher anymore.

I said, I'll put the house for sale tomorrow!


----------



## djspookman (Jan 4, 2011)

I have no problem moving.  I miss VT!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> The question is ... is it slope side?



No.  There would be a little walk involved to any lift from what I can tell from my friend's description.

"The house is right off Mountain Road (visible from Mountain Road)  Its on a piece of land  that comes right after the Spruce Peak Lodge, but before you get to the  driveway entry to the Gondola.  Same side of the road as Spruce Peak  Lodge. "


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome home and the ski dorm idea  works !!!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome home and the ski dorm idea  works !!!



Just thinkin the same thing.  Imagine a couple dozen Subie bangers parked out front!


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 4, 2011)

To quote HGTV's rules:



			
				HGTV said:
			
		

> ....All home furnishings, merchandise, and the automobile will be selected by HGTV at its sole discretion. All home furnishings and merchandise will be delivered to the HGTV Dream Home in Stowe, Vermont. The HGTV Dream Home shall be conveyed to the Grand Prize Winner without representations or warranties, express or implied, other than those, if any, provided by the contractor/developer ("Developer") from whom Main Sponsor has agreed to acquire the HGTV Dream Home, and other than any applicable manufacturers' warranties. Real estate transfer taxes, deed recording charges and closing costs, if not the obligation of the Developer pursuant to an agreement with Main Sponsor (the "Home Contract") to acquire the home, shall be the sole responsibility of the Grand Prize Winner, as will all current and future real estate taxes and all other taxes, costs, fees, and expenses related to the maintenance of the house commencing as of the date the Grand Prize Winner accepts the Grand Prize. Title insurance and homeowner's hazard and liability insurance shall be the sole responsibility of the Grand Prize Winner. The Released Parties shall not be responsible for construction delays and condition of title to home shall otherwise be as set forth in the Home Contract. For the automobile, the Grand Prize Winner is solely responsible for the taxes, registration, insurance (proof of which must be shown prior to the Grand Prize Winner taking possession of vehicle), license, pickup costs at the automobile dealership designated by General Motors LLC and any other option not included on the stated model. Total ARV of Grand Prize is $2,051,120 if Grand Prize Winner takes title to the HGTV Dream Home or $1,201,120 if Grand Prize selects the cash option in lieu of taking title to the HGTV Dream Home.
> 
> *General Prize Conditions: *All costs, taxes, fees, and expenses associated with the prize or the acceptance and use of any element of the prize not specifically addressed above are the sole responsibility of the winner. All federal, state, and local taxes on prize are winner's responsibility. Grand Prize Winner will be issued a 1099 tax form for the ARV of the prize. The specifics of all aforementioned elements of the prize in the Sweepstakes shall be solely determined by Main Sponsor. Some restrictions may apply. Prize cannot be transferred, substituted or redeemed for cash except at Main Sponsor's sole discretion. Main Sponsor reserves the right to substitute the prize, or portion(s) thereof, with a prize of comparable or greater value, at its sole discretion.



There is nothing there within the official rules saying that it has to be made as your primary residence.  What I do find interesting is that you are responsible for paying for Title Insurance, closing costs and all the current taxes (future I can understand of course).  Not that I am complaining, I wouldn't mind that house.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> To quote HGTV's rules:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing there within the official rules saying that it has to be made as your primary residence.  What I do find interesting is that you are responsible for paying for Title Insurance, closing costs and all the current taxes (future I can understand of course).  Not that I am complaining, I wouldn't mind that house.



And the federal gift tax would be 35% .  Luckily, there is no Vermont gift tax.:???:

So we're talking an out of pocket of over 350K if you take the house.  At that point, I'd take the cash, pay the tax and build something else.   Imagine what the heating bill and property tax will be for such a place?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sure all of the associated fees are the reason why the winner also receives 500K in cash.

It becomes a value judgment at that point.  Do you think you can flip the house for more $$$ than taking a full cash prize instead.  If you can, are you willing to wait the amount of time it may take on the market to get that price.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 4, 2011)

billski said:


> And the federal gift tax would be 35% .  Luckily, there is no Vermont gift tax.:???:
> 
> So we're talking an out of pocket of over 350K if you take the house.  At that point, I'd take the cash, pay the tax and build something else.   Imagine what the heating bill and property tax will be for such a place?



Very good point, when all is said and done, it may be more of a burden then a gift... But again it would be a nice burden to have.  I am sure renting it out on peak weeks you can make the taxes back and then some.  



deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure all of the associated fees are the reason why the winner also receives 500K in cash.
> 
> It becomes a value judgment at that point.  Do you think you can flip the house for more $$$ than taking a full cash prize instead.  If you can, are you willing to wait the amount of time it may take on the market to get that price.



Also a great point deadhead... I wouldn't want to flip the house, as in this economy it would be way too much of a risk.  I think at the end of the day, I would take the cash in lieu of the house, and buy something either at Okemo or on the lake on Winnipesaukee. Although I am sure NH would kill me with the property and view taxes... Hmmm...decisions decisions.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 4, 2011)

Wouldn't even touch this house.

That 500g's would be gone quick between Vermont and the Feds getting a hold of it.  Then what are you left with?  Tax and regsistration on a expensive vehicle, yearly property taxes on a house, insurance on a house, utilities on a house, etc.

They will give you a lump some of what 1.1 million?  I would pay the taxes on that call it good and use the money towards another, much smaller house that would fit my style and budget.  And none of that would happen till I sold my current house, pay off my car payment, school loans, etc.

Smaller house, nice piece of land, live in a place I would want to live (not Stowe) and have some extra cash in the bank to kick around on a rainy day.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure all of the associated fees are the reason why the winner also receives 500K in cash.
> 
> It becomes a value judgment at that point.  Do you think you can flip the house for more $$$ than taking a full cash prize instead.  If you can, are you willing to wait the amount of time it may take on the market to get that price.



I'd bet that even today, one could flip that house by the start of the '11-'12 ski season.  First off, from what I gather, the high end market at Stowe hasn't been hurt nearly as much as other housing price levels/regions.  

2ndly, the ego factor - for some of the existing Stowe home owners/clientele, this house would likely be appealing (if it's stylistically in their personal tastes) simply because of the recognition factor it will have, and for some,  that's worth plenty


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome home and the ski dorm idea  works !!!



My wife and I were joking about the ski dorm concept and kids/friends of kids of various ages. (especially the college dorm style shower set up)

Kids/friends pre-puberty - who cares.

Adolescent Kids/friends mixed sexes - parental supervision in the shower area 

Kids/friends over the age of 18 - parents don't want to know what might go on in the shower area :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'd bet that even today, one could flip that house by the start of the '11-'12 ski season.  First off, from what I gather, the high end market at Stowe hasn't been hurt nearly as much as other housing price levels/regions.
> 
> 2ndly, the ego factor - for some of the existing Stowe home owners/clientele, this house would likely be appealing (if it's stylistically in their personal tastes) simply because of the recognition factor it will have, and for some,  that's worth plenty



You are correct.  I am very good friends with a succesful realtor for Paul Spera in Stowe.  She has done just fine during the recession.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 4, 2011)

I read somewhere that property taxes on that places would push $25K yearly(not sure of it's truth though). No thanks. I'd take the cash!


----------



## djspookman (Jan 4, 2011)

nelsapbm said:


> I read somewhere that property taxes on that places would push $25K yearly(not sure of it's truth though). No thanks. I'd take the cash!



At LEAST..  folks place in Chit county is 5400/ yr for an acre and a basic house.

I imagine there's some sort of yearly association fee too.. 

that said.. make it a rental home, live in a modest house on the other side of the mtn, (Jeffersonville) and you're all set...oh, and sell that gawd-awful GMC whale too..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2011)

The real estate taxes in Stowe blow my mind.  Yes they have one of the best school systems in the state, but with all the businesses in town, the taxes should be mitigated something.

It probably has much to do with the town police having enough equipment and staff to thwart an invasion from Canada.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 4, 2011)

djspookman said:


> At LEAST..  folks place in Chit county is 5400/ yr for an acre and a basic house.
> 
> I imagine there's some sort of yearly association fee too..
> 
> that said.. make it a rental home, live in a modest house on the other side of the mtn, (Jeffersonville) and you're all set...oh, and sell that gawd-awful GMC whale too..



Is high end rentals like that all that good?  I bet utilities won't be cheap either.  

Since my last post, I got to thinking, the value of the house is priced at what, $2.1 million?  This is assuming there is nothing that prevents you from selling it, and that the real estate is as good for high end stuff as some have said, then you could what lowball right away and sell it for a 1.5 million?  After your first year of taxes of what 25g's, title, insurance, and capital gains you would still walk away with considerably more than the 650g's than you would get from taking the lump sum, yes?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The real estate taxes in Stowe blow my mind.  Yes they have one of the best school systems in the state, but with all the businesses in town, the taxes should be mitigated something.
> 
> It probably has much to do with the town police having enough equipment and staff to thwart an invasion from Canada.



You gotta remember in VT - the taxes collected in the "resort" towns don't just stay in the "resort" town it was collected in, but a good chunk of those tax $$'s go to school systems far from the resort towns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2011)

oh, I'm aware of the whole Act60 Gold town thing.  I just know having lived in Stowe, the services they have available in terms of Police far exceed what is needed unlike anywhere I've ever lived.  If I were a tax payer in town it would drive me nuts.  That said, there are a few very wealthy families that basically control town politics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2011)

My plan is to take the cash, buy a nice lake house in the Bridgeton Maine area. Payoff my current mortgage. Use the rest to fund some trips out west.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

djspookman said:


> At LEAST..  folks place in Chit county is 5400/ yr for an acre and a basic house.
> .



I checked appraisals in Stowe.  
A house appraised at 2.1M garnered 31K in property taxes while a 1M house was hit with 20K taxes.

It's all about cash flow over time if  you're going to flip.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My plan is to take the cash, buy a nice lake house in the Bridgeton Maine area. Payoff my current mortgage. Use the rest to fund some trips out west.



I can't wait to see you on HGTV saying that!  :-o


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pictures of the bunkhouse*

Pics

Nice place, but I see no place to store the quiver!
I guess you use the lockers over at SML?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 4, 2011)

Look I'll TAKE the problem !!  'Nuff said


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 4, 2011)

I just entered on each site.  When you go back the next day, do you have to re-enter all of that info or does it somehow remember it?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

keyser soze said:


> I just entered on each site.  When you go back the next day, do you have to re-enter all of that info or does it somehow remember it?



I think I remember reading that on subsequent days all you need to do to re-enter is enter your e-mail address


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 4, 2011)

keyser soze said:


> I just entered on each site.  When you go back the next day, do you have to re-enter all of that info or does it somehow remember it?



I just re-entered and as soon as I entered my email addy it automatically filled in the rest of the info.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My wife and I were joking about the ski dorm concept and kids/friends of kids of various ages. (especially the college dorm style shower set up)
> 
> Kids/friends pre-puberty - who cares.
> 
> ...



You hit that on the head.:smash:


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I think I remember reading that on subsequent days all you need to do to re-enter is enter your e-mail address



As long as your cookies are enabled on your computer. If not, you have to reenter all the information.


----------



## marcski (Jan 4, 2011)

You guys all missed the boat.  This place would be the best  *AZ SKI HOUSE*.  Can you say: Toga, Toga, Toga......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2011)

marcski said:


> You guys all missed the boat.  This place would be the best  *AZ SKI HOUSE*.  Can you say: Toga, Toga, Toga......



Capitol Idea!

Where's Blutarski ?/  This idea  Mebbe the the" biggest thing since the Nazi's stormed Pearl Harbor"     as per Bluto .


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 5, 2011)

What would a place like that rent for? You might be easily able to rent it out enough weeks during the year, mostly ski season, and still enjoy plenty of skiing.

Or you take the 2 million or whatever the cash buyout is and buy something reasonable.  

I wouldn't neccisarly leave Stowe either.  Being from PA, I am a sucker for the New England Charm.  Even if it includes snooty rich people!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> What would a place like that rent for? You might be easily able to rent it out enough weeks during the year, mostly ski season, and still enjoy plenty of skiing.
> 
> Or you take the 2 million or whatever the cash buyout is and buy something reasonable.
> 
> I wouldn't neccisarly leave Stowe either.  Being from PA, I am a sucker for the New England Charm.  Even if it includes snooty rich people!



Being an owner of a 2nd home in ski country, even in a facility with an on-site rental department with 240 units, and a nice place with a good rental track record, pretty much the only thing *might* be able to be sure of rental wise is Christmas and Presidents weeks.  Other than that a place could sit unrented for the balance of the ski season (that's my many an owner who doesn't plan on using their place much will look towards a seasonal renter.

Anyone that has a property in ski country with the hopes of either making more in rental income than it costs them in mortage/taxes/up keep (or atleast trying to break even) is realistically living in a fantasy world


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

I know if I were to win such a house, I'd have to sell it.  I'd certainly be tempted to quit my job and enjoy it for a winter.  Especially because it is in Stowe where I lived for several years and enjoyed my ski bum years.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 5, 2011)

Open for tours starting Friday: http://www.boston.com/travel/blog/2011/01/tours_of_hgtv_d.html?p1=Upbox_links


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Open for tours starting Friday: http://www.boston.com/travel/blog/2011/01/tours_of_hgtv_d.html?p1=Upbox_links



Those bums better take their shoes off in my house.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Open for tours starting Friday: http://www.boston.com/travel/blog/2011/01/tours_of_hgtv_d.html?p1=Upbox_links



Taking a tour of one of these places is amazing!  My wife and I took a tour a couple of winters ago of the _Ski Magazine_ Dream House which was built at Deer Valley, about 100 yards down from the top of the Jordanelle Gondola.  AMAZING to see in person!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Those bums better take their shoes off in my house.



they stopping in CT too? Cuz the house in Stowe is MINE!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> they stopping in CT too? Cuz the house in Stowe is MINE!



:lol:  You're funny.  You know you and the rest of the Sundown AZ crew can stay in the ski dorm anytime.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> they stopping in CT too? Cuz the house in Stowe is MINE!





Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  You're funny.  You know you and the rest of the Sundown AZ crew can stay in the ski dorm anytime.



So I'm taking purchase offers from you guys on my Stowe house.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ran across this: 
http://www.vermonttiger.com/content/2010/12/a-taxing-gift.html

Can any of us afford to win it LOL?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 5, 2011)

...Ahh BM...you gloom & doomer...
LOL....:-o


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 5, 2011)

Taking the cash = much better deal. Then you can buy a cheaper "dream home" in Stowe


----------



## bigbog (Jan 5, 2011)

nelsapbm said:


> Taking the cash = much better deal. Then you can buy a cheaper "dream home" in Stowe



Yep, can't argue with that course.......


----------



## Rushski (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm w/Billski as I was also surprised there is no true dedicated ski storage.  The mudroom has all these cabinets that were wway too short for skis.  And in the "car barn" it looks like there are some custom boards on the wall but again no true ski storage.  Guess it could be easily added, but they didn't think of everyting...

After all these posts I'd probably take the money and get something in the half mill range on a lake in NH, close to decent skiing and pocket the rest.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 5, 2011)

nelsapbm said:


> Taking the cash = much better deal. Then you can buy a cheaper "dream home" in Stowe



That really depends. If you can sell it before 2011 ends you would msot likely do better than the 600K or so they are giving as the cash value. of course if you don;t find a buyer youa re screwed.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 5, 2011)

Going back to the dorm, that's OK for the young but not great for adults.  And that shower setup isn't good for anyone unless you're shooting flicks or are of an alternative lifestyle (not that there's anything wrong with that).

Know a couple who bought a house with an open, three shower setup and they refered to it as the rape shower.  Long since have redone that area of their house.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> That really depends. If you can sell it before 2011 ends you would msot likely do better than the 600K or so they are giving as the cash value. of course if you don;t find a buyer youa re screwed.



I would think that the home would go quicker than usual.  Someone with the money would probably love to have a "famous" house.  "Hey Buffy did you hear that Charles and Elizabeth bought the HGTV Stowe Dream House?  Yeah, some poor sap from Long Island named Beano won it.  We pay more in taxes than he makes in a year."


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> Nice place, but I see no place to store the quiver!


I noticed that too, when I watched the show. It seems like a really odd thing to be lacking, given the purpose of the house.  I wonder if there's a closet hidden somewhere with skis in mind?

There are some cabinets in the mudroom, but they don't look very tall.  And they certainly aren't going to hold the long xc skis that any Stowe resident is going to own. 

I suppose you could punch out the tops of those cabinets/ lockers in the mud room.
http://www.hgtv.com/dream_home/hgtv-dream-home-2011-mudroom-pictures/pictures/index.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

KD7000 said:


> I noticed that too, when I watched the show. It seems like a really odd thing to be lacking, given the purpose of the house.  I wonder if there's a closet hidden somewhere with skis in mind?
> 
> There are some cabinets in the mudroom, but they don't look very tall.  And they certainly aren't going to hold the long xc skis that any Stowe resident is going to own.
> 
> ...



or maybe the taller cabinets in the middle open the top and bottom doors to reveal a floor to ceiling space?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

KD7000 said:


> I noticed that too, when I watched the show. It seems like a really odd thing to be lacking, given the purpose of the house.  I wonder if there's a closet hidden somewhere with skis in mind?
> 
> There are some cabinets in the mudroom, but they don't look very tall.  And they certainly aren't going to hold the long xc skis that any Stowe resident is going to own.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that the architect/builder as they were designing the house was more than likely figuring that the future owners of this multi-million dollar house would more than likely be paying to store their skis at the mountain, and not at the house.  Also, they did mention how the rafters in the garage could be easily used to make an upstairs storage area if the owner desired


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that the architect/builder as they were designing the house was more than likely figuring that the future owners of this multi-million dollar house would more than likely be paying to store their skis at the mountain, and not at the house.  Also, they did mention how the rafters in the garage could be easily used to make an upstairs storage area if the owner desired



365 days/year?
It's kind of funny.  I am very good friends with architects who built a ski house.  There is no ready accommodation for the skis there either.  I think it's genetic, form and feature often triumph over utility.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> 365 days/year?
> It's kind of funny.  I am very good friends with architects who built a ski house.  There is no ready accommodation for the skis there either.  I think it's genetic, form and feature often triumph over utility.



If you're buying a 2 million dollar ski house, when your done skiing for the season, you leave your skis with the folks you've been storing them all season long and then buy a new pair that the beginning of the following season for full MSRP, and then pay extra for the mounting!  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that the architect/builder as they were designing the house was more than likely figuring that the future owners of this multi-million dollar house would more than likely be paying to store their skis at the mountain, and not at the house.  Also, they did mention how the rafters in the garage could be easily used to make an upstairs storage area if the owner desired



or maybe they are catering to the snowboard crowd??


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

did the house have a basement?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

and while were being critical of my future new home, there is no closet space in the bunk room.. where are 8 people supposed to store their cloths/stuff?


----------



## djspookman (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> 365 days/year?
> It's kind of funny.  I am very good friends with architects who built a ski house.  There is no ready accommodation for the skis there either.  I think it's genetic, form and feature often triumph over utility.



As a home designer, we often design first and second homes in Ski country.  We always design plenty of storage for winter gear, as it's just plain silly not to.  One of of homes in Colorado got a "gear gallery" at the tune of  500SF for the 6 person family.  Plenty of space.. 

As for those rafters in the "car barn" I doubt they're rated for any kind of attic/ loft load, but that's just me looking at the spacing of them and their lack of structure to accommodate the load requirements for said loft.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and while were being critical of my future new home, there is no closet space in the bunk room.. where are 8 people supposed to store their cloths/stuff?



With the dorm style bunks and dorm style shower area, not much clothing will be needed!  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> With the dorm style bunks and dorm style shower area, not much clothing will be needed!  :lol:



i'm excited to try out the very large walk-in shower in the master bath


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> If you're buying a 2 million dollar ski house, when your done skiing for the season, you leave your skis with the folks you've been storing them all season long and then buy a new pair that the beginning of the following season for full MSRP, and then pay extra for the mounting!  :lol:



Yeah.  It's just hard to relate to Travolta's lifestyle..  :-?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Being an owner of a 2nd home in ski country, even in a facility with an on-site rental department with 240 units, and a nice place with a good rental track record, pretty much the only thing *might* be able to be sure of rental wise is Christmas and* PRESIDENT'S DAY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!11111.*  Other than that a place could sit unrented for the balance of the ski season (that's my many an owner who doesn't plan on using their place much will look towards a seasonal renter.
> 
> Anyone that has a property in ski country with the hopes of either making more in rental income than it costs them in mortage/taxes/up keep (or atleast trying to break even) is realistically living in a fantasy world



Jeff,
I corrected the above for you. Now when you read it, make sure you point. :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 6, 2011)

More details from a prior post:

http://www.vermonttiger.com/content/2010/12/a-taxing-gift.html

"As a public service, Vermonttiger presents the numbers:

1.  Vermont Purchase and Use Tax on a $50,000 vehicle at 6% = $3,000

2.  Vermont Property Transfer Tax on a $1.5 million house at 1.25% = $18,750

3.  Annual Property taxes on a $1.5 million house in Stowe = $24,350

4.  U.S. Income Tax on $2.05 million (house + cash + car) at 2011 tax rates

    a.  assume Bush tax cuts do not expire as per Obama compromise plan = $678,000

    b.  assume Bush tax cuts expire =  $772,000

5.  Vermont income taxes = $187,400

The lucky winner of the house will pay about $1 million in taxes in 2011 on their good fortune.  With the $500,000 cash that is part of the winning package, the winner will only have to come up with an additional half million bucks.  Maybe they can rent out some of those extra beds to help pay the taxes."


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2011)

contest ended today, winner (me) announced on March 19th.

My wife and i have entered twice a day every day since the contest started. AZ party @ my new house for some late season skiing up north.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 18, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> More details from a prior post:
> 
> http://www.vermonttiger.com/content/2010/12/a-taxing-gift.html
> 
> ...



um.  holy crap.  Jeez what the hell would I do If I actually won it?  My god I dont have 500k.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2011)

BLESS said:


> um.  holy crap.  Jeez what the hell would I do If I actually won it?  My god I dont have 500k.



you'd sell it.

I was hanging with the guy who would do just that (already the assigned Real Estate Agent) at a Superbowl party in Stowe two weeks ago.  He said he could get 3M for that property EASY.

As of two weeks ago there were 44M entrants.  I believe one has a better shot at winning Powerball than the Dream Home.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 18, 2011)

I actually run the financials on these types of properties at work these days. 

Win the house, keep it and put it up with the best property management company in town. Theyll take close to 50% of the income, but they do all the heavy lifting. Usual rates are 45% management fee, plus they hold 3-5% in a reserve account for repairs, maintenance, pool guy, etc. 

These types of properties go for thousands a night. One good week during the Christmas season and you're looking at covering your costs easy. Throw in the remainder of the year here and there and your looking at 50-70k in income with no effort. More once the economy revs back up on the next bubble. Checks just rolling in. 5-7% return while you sleep. 

Then leverage like 100-200k of your bad ass now rental property and build your little realistic ski cabin wherever and cover the costs with the remaining income from the rental. Your setup with both pads, plus another 40-60k rolling in before you do one ounce of work for the year, and your housing costs are paid already. Gravy train. 

You get to use the place whenever, and the management company takes cares of the rest. 

At least thats what I'd do. You could always cash out. But renting it for a while till you made back the initial hit of all those taxes and what have you is the right play regardless. Then flip and get the 1-2 mil the house is worth on top of the 500k.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> you'd sell it.
> 
> I was hanging with the guy who would do just that (already the assigned Real Estate Agent) at a Superbowl party in Stowe two weeks ago.  He said he could get 3M for that property EASY.
> 
> As of two weeks ago there were 44M entrants.  I believe one has a better shot at winning Powerball than the Dream Home.



so you're sayiin theres a chaaaaance?????


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I actually run the financials on these types of properties at work these days.
> 
> Win the house, keep it and put it up with the best property management company in town. Theyll take close to 50% of the income, but they do all the heavy lifting. Usual rates are 45% management fee, plus they hold 3-5% in a reserve account for repairs, maintenance, pool guy, etc.
> 
> ...



bad financial move.  

3 Million in the market making a modest 5% return will make you FAR more money than you'd ever get trying to rent that property.

The house they tore down to build that sucker sold for 1.8 million and was a 'dump' in comparison.  As mentioned I know the listing agent for this thing should the new owners decide to sell it.  3M is what it would go for.


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I actually run the financials on these types of properties at work these days.
> 
> Win the house, keep it and put it up with the best property management company in town. Theyll take close to 50% of the income, but they do all the heavy lifting. Usual rates are 45% management fee, plus they hold 3-5% in a reserve account for repairs, maintenance, pool guy, etc.
> 
> ...



Doesnt VT have insane capital gains taxes on flipping real estate.  Someone recently told me that its like 75% the first year and progressively scales down after like 5 years or something....  is this true?


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> bad financial move.
> 
> 3 Million in the market making a modest 5% return will make you FAR more money than you'd ever get trying to rent that property.
> 
> The house they tore down to build that sucker sold for 1.8 million and was a 'dump' in comparison.  As mentioned I know the listing agent for this thing should the new owners decide to sell it.  3M is what it would go for.



Realtards will tell you what they want you to hear 100% of the time.  Do not trust em unless your willing to spend sometime in the poorhouse.  Most of them are hurting bad and almost all of them are an unemployable mess.  If it wasnt for the government they would all be flipping burgers at your local joint by now...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2011)

troy said:


> Realtards will tell you what they want you to hear 100% of the time.  Do not trust em unless your willing to spend sometime in the poorhouse.  Most of them are hurting bad and almost all of them are an unemployable mess.  If it wasnt for the government they would all be flipping burgers at your local joint by now...



Best friend's Friend.  Honest dude who has made a fortune selling mountainside real estate in town.  Realtors in Stowe are doing just fine, even in this economy.  Two former co-workers and friends are also real estate agents in town.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 19, 2011)

troy said:


> Doesnt VT have insane capital gains taxes on flipping real estate.  Someone recently told me that its like 75% the first year and progressively scales down after like 5 years or something....  is this true?




This is why you hold and rent it out for 5 years and gross millions in rent. Take the house then immediately flip and you are going to take a bath. You effectively pay taxes twice. Once when you win, then again when you sell it and get hit with the capital gains. You do that all within the same year and thats going to hurt. 

You can always leverage that 3 million in equity you have into plenty of other stuff. Thats the beauty of real estate. That still holds true with properties of this caliber.


----------



## mister moose (Feb 19, 2011)

troy said:


> Doesnt VT have insane capital gains taxes on flipping real estate.  Someone recently told me that its like 75% the first year and progressively scales down after like 5 years or something....  is this true?



Yes, it's true.  It's a declining amount over 6 years starting at 80%.  If you sell in the first 4 months, all the gain on the value of the land (which sounds significant) will be taxed at 80%.  Your basis is zero, so take the value of the land and pay it to the state.  That's Vermont taxation for you.  If you wait a year it drops to 50% of the gain, 3 years, 30%.

http://www.vermontrealestatetoday.com/newsletter/vtrealestatetaxes.html#Land Gains

If the house before was a tear down at 1.8MM, you're looking at a lot of tax as that's what the valuation on the land is going to be.

And that's just the Land Gains Tax.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Yes, it's true.  It's a declining amount over 6 years starting at 80%.  If you sell in the first 4 months, all the gain on the value of the land (which sounds significant) will be taxed at 80%.  Your basis is zero, so take the value of the land and pay it to the state.  That's Vermont taxation for you.  If you wait a year it drops to 50% of the gain, 3 years, 30%.
> 
> http://www.vermontrealestatetoday.com/newsletter/vtrealestatetaxes.html#Land Gains
> 
> ...



So, if you immediately sold the house for 3M, you'd only walk away with 600K?  The state would take 2.4M?

frickin' criminal.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So, if you immediately sold the house for 3M, you'd only walk away with 600K?  The state would take 2.4M?
> 
> frickin' criminal.



It is the People's Republic of Vt.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> .........frickin' criminal.



Like some members of Maine state gov't....many aren't far from that status.........


----------



## bigbog (Feb 19, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that the architect/builder as they were designing the house was more than likely figuring that the future owners of this multi-million dollar house would more than likely be paying to store their skis at the mountain, and not at the house.


Which goes to show...not only that the rich _are_ different, their architects are as well..:roll:   A stone's throw from the mountains and they're handing over their skis to be tuned/waxed by someone else...(just wrong..;-))



			
				drjeff;587791b said:
			
		

> ...Also, they did mention how the rafters in the garage could be easily used to make an upstairs storage area if the owner desired


Now that's neat....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> It is the People's Republic of Vt.



What do you expect in a state where the people continuously elect a Socialist?  The only (admitted) Socialist out of 537 national politicians.  And then, of course, the people of VT bitch about taxes and how much things cost. Lol. Willing and gleeful slaves.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> What do you expect in a state where the people continuously elect a Socialist?  The only (admitted) Socialist out of 537 national politicians.  And then, of course, the people of VT bitch about taxes and how much things cost. Lol. Willing and gleeful slaves.


Um... I know you are talking about Sanders, but just for the record, Jim Douglas was Gov from 03-11 and he is a Repub. VT is a very split state politically, split pretty evenly at both sides of the extremes. Govenor has FAR more to do with setting state law than US Rep or US Senator. And with the record straight, the Mods can step in and shut down the politics.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> frickin' criminal.






Puck it said:


> It is the People's Republic of Vt.





BenedictGomez said:


> What do you expect in a state where the people continuously elect a Socialist? The only (admitted) Socialist out of 537 national politicians. And then, of course, the people of VT bitch about taxes and how much things cost. Lol. Willing and gleeful slaves.




What do a bunch of guys with enough free time and money to Ski or Ride all season long and additional free time to post on a board like this have to complain about anyway?

You know why the Taxes are so high in the first year?  So speculators don't come in and artificially inflate the market like they did in FL, Las Vegas, ATL, etc.  You guys should just stick to skiing.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 20, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> What do a bunch of guys with enough free time and money to Ski or Ride all season long and additional free time to post on a board like this have to complain about anyway?
> 
> You know why the Taxes are so high in the first year?  So speculators don't come in and artificially inflate the market like they did in FL, Las Vegas, ATL, etc.  You guys should just stick to skiing.



Stop kidding yourself.
It is just a money grab from people who do not have the right to vote in the state.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 20, 2011)

x10003q said:


> Stop kidding yourself.
> It is just a money grab from people who do not have the right to vote in the state.


I lived in FL when the bubble broke and saw it first hand.. If some regulation had been in place to control the run-up, I'm convinced the crash would have been less damaging.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Um... I know you are talking about Sanders, but just for the record, Jim Douglas was Gov from 03-11 and he is a Repub. VT is a very split state politically, split pretty evenly at both sides of the extremes. Govenor has FAR more to do with setting state law than US Rep or US Senator. And with the record straight, the Mods can step in and shut down the politics.



Douglas?  He may have a R next to his name, but he sure as heck isn't a Republican.  Not much better than Dean frankly, who chased all the "evil" businesses from the state.   VT has been screwed over and used/abused for years now.  It's sad.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Douglas?  He may have a R next to his name, but he sure as heck isn't a Republican.  Not much better than Dean frankly, who chased all the "evil" businesses from the state.   VT has been screwed over and used/abused for years now.  It's sad.


VT has an interesting history. Especially its political history. I don't think any other state in the union has as much a case of dissociative identity disorder as VT does. Which is truly ironic juxtaposed against the identities that visitors give to the state, often time overly idealistic. I lived there for two years and I left with a much different impression of the state than the one I brought in with me. 

VT may be used and abused but its nothing new. VT realized long ago that it needed to capitalize on its image and its recreational and vacation opportunities. That issue has gotta go back at least three quarters of a century, perhaps more. There are efforts to blend the need for economy with the need for the social security of its residents. Its a tough balance. Sometimes in the state's efforts to protect its residents, it actually harms them to keep the state looking a certain way that its tourist economy desires. Its crazy town for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> What do a bunch of guys with enough free time and money to Ski or Ride all season long and additional free time to post on a board like this have to complain about anyway?
> 
> You know why the Taxes are so high in the first year?  So speculators don't come in and artificially inflate the market like they did in FL, Las Vegas, ATL, etc.  You guys should just stick to skiing.



I'm aware that the law is there to prevent Real Estate speculators from driving up the price and making the state less affordable for year round residents.  

That still doesn't mean I have to agree with the law.

What if you moved to VT to take a job, bought a home and then a year later needed to move because you lost your job?  I think as long as someone makes their permanent home in VT for a year, they should be exempt from such laws.  

Not that I plan on moving back to VT anytime soon.  I'm quite content in NH.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2011)

Some of these posts make no sense.I'm pretty sure the taxes would be based on your capital gain or net gain in dollars.Getting a free house would be 100% gain.Buying one and selling it without any gain would be a whole different story I would think.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2011)

once i'm announced as a winner I think i'll need to find a good VT  accountant.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 21, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> Some of these posts make no sense.I'm pretty sure the taxes would be based on your capital gain or net gain in dollars.Getting a free house would be 100% gain.Buying one and selling it without any gain would be a whole different story I would think.



Well, the problem is the upfront income taxes you would owe at the time of receipt. I am no tax expert on sweepstakes winnings, but, at the time of sale, I'd think you'd have less of an issue with capital gains because you should receive basis credit for the amount on which you paid income tax at the time of winning.  It would seem patently unfair for them to both tax the receipt of the home as income and then assign to it a $0 basis for the purpose of calculating capital gains down the road.

One of the VermontTiger commenters importantly points out that "...this year you have an option of taking a cash prize and car in lieu of accepting the house". So rather than having to accept the prize and then sell it, one would have this option. I agree w VermontTiger's approximation of the Fed. income tax figure of $678k, but the state taxes would be determined (most likely) by the state in which the person lived at the time of winning (I don't think winning the contest makes it source income from VT or another state). Even if we assume its in the neighborhood of $187k, that is a total of $865,000 of tax, leaving the winner with a net $1,185,000. I wouldn't turn my nose up at that...but, as other have pointed out, your odds of winning vs. payout are probably better in the Powerball or Megamillions.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would think that if I'm left with about $1 million, that I could find a place in Stowe to call my own and still have plenty of money left over. Or at the very least find a place in Waterbury or somewhere in the surrounding area.

My plan when I win, is to take the coin!  I even scheduled a trip to Stowe that weekend, so that I can accept my prize!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 21, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I even scheduled a trip to Stowe that weekend, so that I can accept my prize!



But that's MY dilemma - we will also be up there that weekend.  And I'm concerned that their plan to "ambush" the winner at their home will fail as I won't be "home" in CT.  Thinking of leaving a note on the door telling them I'm waiting at my new home.  :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> As mentioned I know the listing agent for this thing should the new owners decide to sell it.



Isn't it up to the winner to decide who the listing agent is?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Isn't it up to the winner to decide who the listing agent is?



I think it's an arrangement the guy has with HGTV.  He sold them the house and land to tear down to build the dream home. 

I suppose the winner could pick their own, but right now pretty much all of the mountainside real estate is being sold by the Spruce Peak real estate group.  He would be the person in that group in charge of selling the property.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's an arrangement the guy has with HGTV.  He sold them the house and land to tear down to build the dream home.
> 
> I suppose the winner could pick their own, but right now pretty much all of the mountainside real estate is being sold by the Spruce Peak real estate group.  He would be the person in that group in charge of selling the property.



He will have to wine and dine me first...just saying.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

well, I can tell you the guy has damn fine taste in food and wine, so you should be all set there. 

I recommend Hen of the Wood for your meal.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 22, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> But that's MY dilemma - we will also be up there that weekend.  And I'm concerned that their plan to "ambush" the winner at their home will fail as I won't be "home" in CT.  Thinking of leaving a note on the door telling them I'm waiting at my new home.  :beer:



Ha Ha. 

Dear HGTV,

I am in Stowe this weekend.  Please ambush me at (insert your rental or vacation home address).  I will be just as suprised.

thanks


Although I think the ambush is likely taped, hopefully on 3/16 because I'll still be home in PA.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> Dear HGTV,
> 
> I am in Stowe this weekend.  Please ambush me at (insert your rental or vacation home address).  I will be just as surprised.



The cynic in me says the vast majority of any made-for-television "surprise" is well choreographed and edited by a support cast of hundreds, perhaps even with later re-takes.  I always felt that way about "Extreme Makeover".  You get hints of it every now and then, especially with the rapid edits and the perfect angles.  I cannot imagine someone coming up to my house with a loudspeaker and shouting at me and my family to come on out, assured that my SO and all the kids are home, no company, not dressed in jammies, cameras staged on site, etc.  Dogs?  Any dog worth it's salt would be barking its head off.  Notice how there are no dogs around and no people in the background gawking?

As far as resale or renting, I'll bet there are onerous clauses built into it to prevent a quick flip.  They probably want all the PR they can get, and probably want to be able to place a film crew in it for some time.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

HGTV Dream Home Giveaway Winner is Announced March 19

I guess you'll have to interrupt your ski day...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm planning on a nice birthday present.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 8, 2011)

billski said:


> HGTV Dream Home Giveaway Winner is Announced March 19
> 
> I guess you'll have to interrupt your ski day...



That will be a hell of a way for me to win big while in Vegas...

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2011)

i will have to arrange to conveniently have all my friends and family over for a big party that day.  I'll rent a bus and take them all to my new home.  You guys are welcome too.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i will have to arrange to conveniently have all my friends and family over for a big party that day.  I'll rent a bus and take them all to my new home.  You guys are welcome too.



It would be too funny if we all showed up at the front door, dressed like slobs, with three pairs of skis each and a few 12-packs and ring the doorbell.  Just emulate me  

  "Isn't this the HGTV hostel?"
:beer:


----------



## djspookman (Mar 8, 2011)

billski said:


> It would be too funny if we all showed up at the front door, dressed like slobs



I wouldn't have to change a thing then! (as I dress slobbish everyday.. haha)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2011)

billski said:


> It would be too funny if we all showed up at the front door, dressed like slobs, with three pairs of skis each and a few 12-packs and ring the doorbell.  Just emulate me
> 
> "Isn't this the HGTV hostel?"
> :beer:





djspookman said:


> I wouldn't have to change a thing then! (as I dress slobbish everyday.. haha)



DJ - just make sure you have a 12 pack under your arm!


----------



## x10003q (Mar 8, 2011)

Nobody is allowed in until the IRS and State of Vermont get paid.:-(


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

Hostel customers always know how to get in :razz:


----------



## noski (Mar 9, 2011)

*Dream Home party*

I am actually going to the Dream Home on Friday for a cocktail reception and tour. Mr. noski did cabinet work in the kitchen. Should be interesting!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

noski said:


> I am actually going to the Dream Home on Friday for a cocktail reception and tour. Mr. noski did cabinet work in the kitchen. Should be interesting!



very cool, sneak us some pictures.  Please don't get my new house too dirty! :grin:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2011)

noski said:


> Mr. noski did cabinet work in the kitchen.



I would have blockaded the doors and refused to leave.


----------



## noski (Mar 9, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would have blockaded the doors and refused to leave.


 I will take that under advisement after my tour Friday evening....


----------



## noski (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sorry, Charlie*

Unless one of you is in Illinois, you didn't win the Dream Home....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

noski said:


> Unless one of you is in Illinois, you didn't win the Dream Home....



Damn it!  i was looking at the HGTV site last night and it indicated they'd already pulled the winner's name and were working on the "ambush"

so pissed, i need a drink.:angry:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/...-vermont-home-in-the-mountains-from-hgtv.html


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2011)

A place like that probably needs a live-in caretaker.  Mr and Mrs Makstenieks, you can PM me here.  I don't mind doing windows and can move in immediately.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/...-vermont-home-in-the-mountains-from-hgtv.html



this is bullshit, the guy publicly admits to cheating. you couldn't even enter the contest in July, he obviously hacked the system. 



> And persistent. Makstenieks said he has entered the HGTV Dream Home Giveaway, as well as other HGTV home giveaway contests, since 2003. He entered this one a couple of times daily online from July through February.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> this is bullshit, the guy publicly admits to cheating. You couldn't even enter the contest in july, he obviously hacked the system.



lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2011)

Too bad the people who won it arent even skiers.  Contest junkies who have entered every HGTV contest in almost the last decade.  How much you wanna' bet they're out of shape and sedentary?  lol


----------



## Morwax (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought you were only supposed to enter once a day?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Morwax said:


> I thought you were only supposed to enter once a day?



There were 2 sites where you could enter each one daily. So two altogether daily without cheating.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There were 2 sites where you could enter each one daily. So two altogether daily without cheating.


 Forgot about the frontdoor site ya thats 2. Too bad it couldnt be someone who would get some use out of it:-(


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 11, 2011)

Guess I'll take down my note on the door for the HGTV people letting them know where I was going to be this weekend.  :sad:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Better yet all skiers can  take solace that these flatlandersare  gonna get one helluva  property tax bill  and it's gonna go up each year at greater than the rate of inflation


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 11, 2011)

what kind of loser enters multiple times a day?


Oh wait...


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2011)

What's the over/under bet on the date that a  "For Sale" sign goes up on that place before next ski season ?


----------



## Morwax (Mar 11, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> What's the over/under bet on the date that a  "For Sale" sign goes up on that place before next ski season ?



 Smart money would make it a primary residence for two years.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

An Illinois family has won a dream home on the slopes of Stowe Mountain Resort.
 Every year the home decorating channel HGTV holds  a 'Dream Home Giveaway' contest, and this year their dreamy escape was  built in Vermont.


 Eric and Catherine Makstenieks of Hinsdale, Ill.,  won this year's contest. They've entered it every year for the  past eight years. Along with the home, they won $500,000 and a 2011 GMC  Acadia Denali.


*The couple and their two young children don't  plan to move to Vermont. Instead, they say they'll make the residence  their vacation home.  They will rent the unused time to members of the notorious "Alpine Zone" gang, known in the northeast for their brutal attacks on mogul bystanders and shredding ignorant slopes.  An undisclosed source confirmed that the gang does eat bark and even sometimes does its own laundry.  The owners did not return calls regarding the rental price at press time.  Phone calls were referred to the miscreant powder chasers, scattered along the eastern coast.  
*


Source WCAX


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> what kind of loser enters multiple times a day?
> 
> 
> Oh wait...



dude, my wife and i made the entry form our home page for 2 months :grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

well, i broke the news to the kids tonight at dinner. They took it harder than i thought. We've decided to boycott the HGTV announcement show in protest over not being selected.


----------



## noski (Mar 12, 2011)

billski said:


> *The couple and their two young children don't  plan to move to Vermont. Instead, they say they'll make the residence  their vacation home.  They will rent the unused time to members of the notorious "Alpine Zone" gang, known in the northeast for their brutal attacks on mogul bystanders and shredding ignorant slopes.  An undisclosed source confirmed that the gang does eat bark and even sometimes does its own laundry.  The owners did not return calls regarding the rental price at press time.  Phone calls were referred to the miscreant powder chasers, scattered along the eastern coast.
> *
> 
> 
> Source WCAX



Winning!

What Iiked best on the tour was the outdoor kitchen area, the huge tiled walk in master bath shower and the kitchen appliances. The kids' bathroom was cool- like walking into an extremely upscale high school locker room. Banks of nice shower stalls, multiple sinks, etc. All blinds raise and lower remotely, and in all rooms, including baths.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> dude, my wife and i made the entry form our home page for 2 months :grin:



So did my wife and I, that was toung in cheek!

I'll be in Stowe next weekend.  Maybe I'll try to crash it or atleast drive by and take a picture of what could've been.


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Maybe I'll try to crash it or atleast drive by and take a picture of what could've been.



We drove by it today.  Nothing to write home about, mostly because there is no point in being envious of another persons largess.  

We rang the doorbell and someone on the intercom said something about not wanting a ski run.  My bud thought they said ski scum  :sad:

Then we met these too big  guys with bald heads and rings in their ears.  We asked them if they wanted to go to the summit with us and do some stashes.  They said something about going to the moon and seeing stars.  We decided that we'd rather ski and told them to join us later for a few runs.  When we went to go back to our car there was a couple of shiny black Excursions with tinted glass waiting for us .  But we wanted to take our own car, so they offered to escort us out to route 89.  We refused but they insisted.  It was so nice to meet such thoughtful and generous people.
:-o


----------



## Morwax (Mar 13, 2011)

LMAO Billski:beer:


----------



## djspookman (Mar 14, 2011)

billski said:


> An Illinois family has won a dream home on the slopes of Stowe Mountain Resort.
> Every year the home decorating channel HGTV holds  a 'Dream Home Giveaway' contest, and this year their dreamy escape was  built in Vermont.
> 
> 
> ...



very nice Bill!  love it!


----------



## noski (Mar 20, 2011)

Did any of you watch the Reveal last night on the Dream Home?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2011)

noski said:


> Did any of you watch the Reveal last night on the Dream Home?



no, we're boycotting HGTV


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no, we're boycotting HGTV



+1 :smash:


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Smart money would make it a primary residence for two years.



If they ever stay for the dorm room scene....how long till they get taken out...;-)  ...Or maybe I've been into City Confidential a little too much....:smile:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

can't believe i'm getting sucked in again.. gonna win the new HGTV "green" house in Denver. Will be skiing the rockies next season!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't win the Stowe one.  Better tax situation when I win the Denver one


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm glad I didn't win the Stowe one.  Better tax situation when I win the Denver one



less $$ this time, i was hoping to get enough to get a condo in/around Dillon so we could ski Abasin every weekend.




> The grand prize includes:
> 
> A custom-built, eco-fabulous home located in the premier sustainable community of Stapleton in Denver, Colo.
> A new 2011 GMC Terrain
> ...


----------



## Morwax (Apr 17, 2011)

75 million entries for Stowe.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

Morwax said:


> 75 million entries for Stowe.



don't crush my dreams -  i have a wife, 2 kids and a mortgage payment to do that for me already.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> don't crush my dreams -  i have a wife, 2 kids and a mortgage payment to do that for me already.



 Lol.. just trying to save you from entering 74 million times, good luck though:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Lol.. just trying to save you from entering 74 million times, good luck though:beer:



no worries. for Stowe my wife and i both made the HGTV entry page our browser home page, we entered twice a day every day each. i wasn't going to do Denver but she (non-skier mind you) is making me enter for this one too.

when i win Denver i'll sell my home in Ct and use some $$ to get a 2nd place in the mountains. I'll get the CO Pass and ski mostly Abasin but also hit Breck occasionally. AZers will always be welcome to crash with us on any trip, just bring some beer.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no worries. for Stowe my wife and i both made the HGTV entry page our browser home page, we entered twice a day every day each. i wasn't going to do Denver but she (non-skier mind you) is making me enter for this one too.
> 
> when i win Denver i'll sell my home in Ct and use some $$ to get a 2nd place in the mountains. I'll get the CO Pass and ski mostly Abasin but also hit Breck occasionally. AZers will always be welcome to crash with us on any trip, just bring some beer.



 Haha same here, Her and I would remind each other every morning while checking email etc.. 
 Where have you found the info on Denver being the next build? Id do the $629 Vail epic pass as shes from Tahoe.:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Haha same here, Her and I would remind each other every morning while checking email etc..
> Where have you found the info on Denver being the next build? Id do the $629 Vail epic pass as shes from Tahoe.:beer:



http://www.hgtv.com/green-home/index.html


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link. I've started entering for the house. I'd love to get a house as nice as that in Denver. And then I started looking around at where this is and it gets sort of interesting.

Stapleton is a new 'burb of Denver being built on the old Denver airport grounds. Google Earth shows the area to be a land of undeveloped waste not far from downtown, with all sorts of consumeropolis built around it. What intrigued me most about what showed on the map and a blip mentioned in the Stapleton article on the HGTV website, was the adjacent Rocky Mountain Wildlife refuge. How awesome! A Huge parcel of park land right next to the home is a real bonus. And what did this refuge used to be?

Why it was the Rocky Mountains Chemical Weapons Arsenal Facility! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_Arsenal

What a "green" home! What a failure in good marketing. What's a little Willy Pete, Mustard Gas, Sarin, Napalm, etc. to ruin a true Dream Home? Yes, it actually is a toxic waste sight too. Within the RMA area a 11k foot well was drilled so Uncle Sam could pour his waste into the capped well. It was called Basin F. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basin_F

Some further reading of the horrors of RMA and Basin F: http://scorecard.goodguide.com/env-releases/land/site.tcl?epa_id=CO5210020769#threats

I'm still gonna enter.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 18, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I'm still gonna enter.



you can always take the payout instead of the house :-D


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you can always take the payout instead of the house :-D



Oh, exactly. I will feel bad for the winner dreaming of moving to Denver and living in this groovy house. They get there and the neighbors all are hush about the "dirty secret"? Sad.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 19, 2011)

Im going to enter but it wouldnt be a "dream home". I dont like the burbs and they probably wouldnt let this yankee keep his boat in the yard etc..


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2011)

Green House sweepstakes closes today.  i'm looking forward to living in Denver. ABasin is STILL OPEN!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2011)

i didn't win.

http://blog.hgtv.com/greenhome/2011/06/29/we-have-a-winner-2/


----------



## billski (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like they blocked any negative comments.  Hey, it's their site!


----------

